

Ask HN: What are some good blogging platforms? - XYEaQMZJvS

Aside from the obvious ones -- Medium, Tumblr, WordPress, etc.
======
nstart
Are you looking to host your own? Or do you want to go with hosting your
content using someone else's system (Medium is an example of that)

------
gingersnap
[https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)

------
yedhukrishnan
\- blogger.com \- blog.com \- penzu.com \- webs.com

